# mk4 20th anniversary 94,000 miles OILHOLIC question.



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

Straigth to the point. The 20th has 94.000 miles on it The guy who sold it to me told me did an oil change about 4k ago.He told me he was using 5w20 ???







So i'm thinking to use synthetic 5w40 from castrol since it is 502 vw aproved. Now i used to own 98 vr6 which i used 5w40. Is it the same thing for a turbo charged engine ?








Happy Christmas for everybody except honda owners hahaha

















_Modified by boxylooks27 at 1:15 PM 12-23-2009_


_Modified by boxylooks27 at 1:16 PM 12-23-2009_


----------



## uglybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: mk4 20th anniversary 94,000 miles OILHOLIC question. (boxylooks27)*

manual calls for 5w40 synthetic. Castrol is fine. I used Total (ELF) and was very happy with it. Plus shipped to my door from Germanautoparts it was the same price as Castrol at my local Autozone.


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: mk4 20th anniversary 94,000 miles OILHOLIC question. (uglybaby)*

yup thats what i got bro. i got 5w40 synthetic total They sell it at my local shop. Lucky me as most of the kids that work there are vw nuts. So all they bring is mobil castrol and total










_Modified by boxylooks27 at 4:51 AM 12-31-2009_


----------

